# Montana Registration Pros and Cons and LLC



## ronnie48 (Dec 23, 2006)

I have seen this advertized about registering your RV in Montana with no sales tax and very little for excize tax and registration. I understand that you have to Start an LLC and register under that. I have seen prices for about $600 to $900 for everthing. 
   I have always beleived that if it sounds too good to be true that their is a catch and to stay away from it. Has anyone done this that can give me some advice. I know I need to make my own dicsion and may get different postions on it. Maybe someone has written a previous "Thread" on it?

thanks ronnie48


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 23, 2006)

Re: Montana Registration Pros and Cons and LLC

Be prepared to file tax returns on your brand new "LLC".  You may even qualify for a minimum tax!  Oh, if you just ignore it, then maybe they'll catch up to you some day?  

Seems hardly worth it to me, but I already have a business that purchased my MH and makes good use of any available tax deductions.  But, my business is a real business with expenses, income, and profit.  They won't be targeting me for an audit some day.


----------



## Stormin (Dec 24, 2006)

RE: Montana Registration Pros and Cons and LLC

We used the Bennett Law Firm in Montana and saved approximately $12000.00 in sales tax. We also can license two more vehicles in the same LLC. For us, it was worth it and we plan on upgrading our boat in a couple years and will use same process. 
We own a handful of corporations and file out of state tax returns anyway. Its not a big deal to do one more. I would consult your CPA and attorney-that's what we did. Bennett will email all the info for you to forward to your CPA and attorney for review.
You must find a lender who will finance using the Montana LLC. Below is a link to a good lender if needed and Bennett has been doing the LLC for RV's for years and came highly recommend.
Hope this helps.  

http://www.bennettlawofficepc.com/

http://www.iamfinancing.com/


----------



## ronnie48 (Dec 25, 2006)

RE: Montana Registration Pros and Cons and LLC

Thanks for your reply. I don't need financing but thanks for the info, It may also help someone else. Were there any problems with the state that you reside in such as personel proerty tax on the RV etc. I know where I live (Maine) they would really frown on it because of the lost revenue but I don't know if there is anything they can do.
Thanks for you help, Merry Christmas.
Ronnie48


----------



## Kirk (Dec 25, 2006)

Re: Montana Registration Pros and Cons and LLC

Ronnie
There is a catch. That catch is that to avoid breaking the laws where you "domicile" you are required to register any vehicle that you store there in that area. The Montana LLC works very well for many full-time RV folks because the RV is never stored in our state of "domicile" for any extended period. Every state has their own laws about when you must register a vehicle there, but generally, it goes by the "where garaged" rule, or in other words, where it is kept when not actually traveling on the roads. If you were to store the RV in Montana when not in use, it would be very clearly legal. Fulltimers use the RV all of the time so as long as they do not stay too long in their residence state, it doesn't become an issue. When an RV spends most of it's time in the state of the owner's residence, then it becomes an issue. Just how aggressive your home state may be, is difficult to say, since you don't say what state that is. I have two friends who have also used Bennett Law Firm and they are probably well informed about your local laws on the subject. If you are a fulltimer then in all likelihood it would work for you, but it still may depend upon your state of residence.


----------



## ronnie48 (Dec 25, 2006)

Re: Montana Registration Pros and Cons and LLC

Kirk
That is about what I figured. I live in Maine and I know they have a property tax if you don't register it but not sure if it is registered out of state. I have decided to go throught the regular Maine registration. My American Eagle is used and the saving would be nice for the Maine sales tax but that is a one time savings. We are part-timers so We will take the hit and register here. When we go fulltime in about 6 years, we hope to buy a much newer rig and that may make more sence then. Thanks for the info, this forum is great. I have been camping since 1977 when I bought my first trailer (airstream) and there is no better bunch of people no matter where you go!!!!
   Can't wait to be on the road again. 
ronnie48
www.cotebrothers.com


----------

